# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام کارآموز رایگان برنامه نویسی و طراحی سایت در تهران

## علی متقی پور

سلام به همه دوستان

درصورت تمایل پیام خصوصی بدید
سوالی دارید در زیر مطرح کنید

----------


## masterpc

سلام هنوز کارآموز میگیرید ؟

----------


## hadis-y

هنوز هم کارآموز قبول میکنین؟طراحی سایت رو با چه زبانی انجام میدین؟

----------


## علی متقی پور

سلام

فعلا برنامه ای برای جذب کار آموز وجود ندارد
تمام سایت های دنبا با زبان HTML طراحی میشوند
دوره آنلاین و رایگان طراحی سایت بمناسبت روز دانشجو
در صورت تمایل پیام خصوصی بدید

----------

